# Suche: mmorpg inkl. Housing



## hunterseyes (13. Juli 2019)

Hi, 

ich mag mmo(rpg)´s und bin derzeit auf der Suche nach einem neuen Nachfolger, da mich die bisherigen nicht mehr zufriedenstellen. Wichtig wäre mir selbst, dass es ein nichtinstanziertes Housingsystem gibt.

Was ich schon gespielt/angetestet habe:

World of Warcraft: im Prinzip ein prima Spiel, aber leider kein Housing, zu viele Lags im PvP insbesondere in größeren Schlachten mit > 30vs30
TESO: tolles Spiel, wenn man es rein als Solospiel sieht, größte Kritikpunkte für mich, die ständigen Ladezonen und das nur instanzierte Housingsystem
ArcheAge: Tolles Housingsystem, tolles HAndelssystem, Tolles PvP insbesondere die Seeschlachten mit den schiffen - ABER es läuft derzeit einfach so mies, dass man es als Dauerlag und DC-Fest beschimpfen könnte.
GW2: Tolles Spiel, interessante PvP-Schlachten - aber kein gescheites Housing

Was bei mir gar nicht geht: ein Shop mit Spielvorteilen, da sträuben sich mir die Nackenhaare hoch, wenn man mit Echtgeld jedes Spielerische Können aushebeln kann. Dabei fängt es bei mir allein schon damit an, dass zb in WoW man sich 200.000 gold per 20,-€ leistet und dann shoppen geht. Der zeitliche Vorteil, gerade, wenn man zeitvorgabe wie in WoW hat, geht gar nicht.


Hat jemand Spiel-Vorschläge?

Momentan schau ich mir vermehrt NewWorld von Amazon an, wobei da noch keine richtigen Infos bei rum kommen, ebenso DualUniverse. Scheinen beide aber noch lange auf sich warten zu lassen und die INfos sind eben noch recht mau.


*Edit: Sehe gerade, ich bin mit dem Thema im falschen Forum gelandet (Diskutiert hier über Hard- und Software (außer Spiele) der verschiedenen Plattformen.) könnte es jemand in das richtige verschieben? Danke.*


----------



## Holyangel (4. Oktober 2019)

Dark age of Camelot, ist zwar in die Jahre gekommen aber immer mal ein Blick wert... alleine wird man es dort aber schwer haben.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Oktober 2019)

Gänzlich uninstanziert wird man da wohl kaum finden, einigermaßen uninstanziert ist es noch in LotRO, wo die Instanzierung sich auf komplette "Straßenzüge" beschränkt.
Also instanzierte Siedlungsgegenden mit n Häusern.
Bei Everquest 2 wurden meine ich die unterschiedlichen Wohnhäuser instanziert, bei Aion bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher wie das war.


----------



## Javata (5. Oktober 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Gänzlich uninstanziert wird man da wohl kaum finden, einigermaßen uninstanziert ist es noch in LotRO, wo die Instanzierung sich auf komplette "Straßenzüge" beschränkt.
> Also instanzierte Siedlungsgegenden mit n Häusern.
> Bei Everquest 2 wurden meine ich die unterschiedlichen Wohnhäuser instanziert, bei Aion bin ich mir nicht mehr so sicher wie das war.



Bei Aion gabs instanziertes Housing, ähnlich wie in TESO wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Ist aber schon ein paar Jahre her mit dem Spielen bei mir. Aber Aoin hatte glaube ich auch einen Cashshop, fällt daher eh weg.


----------



## hunterseyes (5. Oktober 2019)

Danke, ich werde bzw habe mich für ArcheAge unchained entschieden. Da ist das Spiel vom Prinzip her schon kenne , ist es mittlerweile bei den ganzen Vergleichen die beste Wahl für meine Bedürfnisse. Momentan überlege ich nur, ob ArcheAge oder ArcheAge unchained.


----------

